

Physicist challenges a traffic case about running a red light. He Won [pdf] - nishantmodak
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1204.0162v2.pdf

======
the_cat_kittles
To get out of a red light ticket, I once successfully argued that given the
size of the intersection, the length of the yellow light, and the speed limit
of the street, I would have to speed or have a reaction time that was
significantly better than average to not break the law.

~~~
davidcuddeback
When I was in highschool, to get out of a speeding ticket, I was prepared to
show that I could not have come to a full stop where the officer pulled me
over if I was going as fast as he claimed (53mph), even with ideal assumptions
(zero reaction time and perfect braking performance), which is quite an
assumption for the 30 year-old car I was driving at the time. I never got a
chance to test it in court, because the officer didn't show up on my court
date.

------
drucken
Discussed 5 months ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3842033>

The original submission date for the paper is interesting
(<http://arxiv.org/abs/1204.0162>) ...

Yes, it is real:

\- <http://www.sdsc.edu/News%20Items/PR041312_trafficticket.html>

\- <http://www.caida.org/~dima/>

~~~
nishantmodak
Thanks for the pointer to original discussion. Some interesting points on that
one.

